# Drywall pouches?



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey, fellow sheetrockers. I live in Texas and there's not really a place to buy drywall pouches in the area that I'm in. Last pouch I purchased was at a flea mart, and they are no longer there. Are there any good trustworthy sites you could recommend. Looking for low or free shipping and a solid pouch. Thanks


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

All wall are great buddy im in aus and they got my parcel to me in 5 days give them a go and mention your a drywall talk member for 10% discount


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you very much. I stumbled on drywall talk yesterday searching for drywall tools. And the first thread I read was yours about the corded single screwgun. Here in Texas that's all we use. DeWalts. 99$ screwgun lol. Now 89$. But I've been doing lots of research of lately and the collated screwguns look nice. Really got me thinking. We shall see what the future holds. This is an awesome site as well, very informative


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Rico1982 said:


> Hey, fellow sheetrockers. I live in Texas and there's not really a place to buy drywall pouches in the area that I'm in. Last pouch I purchased was at a flea mart, and they are no longer there. Are there any good trustworthy sites you could recommend. Looking for low or free shipping and a solid pouch. Thanks


best you can buy is OCCIDENTAL LEATHER from here

http://www.ironworkerstool.com/category-s/257.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=257&show=10&page=4

I'm in Australia but bought from them without any problem

other brand I like is Bob's Leather RT3 - 66048

http://www.bobsleather.com/BagSets.php


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I used this Wallboard pouch for 33 years and bought a new one as needed. I was able to buy them at Ames taping tools. It is shown here if you download their catalog.
http://www.wallboardtoolco.com/Products.html


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

33yrs awesome. My pouches only last a couple of years. But then I go cheap. Really thinking of investing in a solid durable pouch.


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

oh snap! ive been looking for a setup like this. my 2 AWP canvas pouches fell apart  and my current setup is so un-balanced and lopsided since one is heavy leather and the other is clothe. def going to buy this soon! 




keke said:


> other brand I like is Bob's Leather RT3 - 66048
> 
> http://www.bobsleather.com/BagSets.php


----------

